# Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab



## Tobio89 (11. Februar 2009)

*Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

Hi Leute!
hab mir grad Colin McRae Dirt installiert mit patch 1.2. Komm leider nur bis zu dem Punkt wo ich das Rennen starten kann und das Spiel dann Lädt nach dem Ladevorgang crasht es zurück zum Desktop mit der einzigen Fehlermeldung: "Dirt Executable funktioniert nicht mehr". Woran kann das Liegen?
LG Tobi


----------



## GeForce (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

aktueller grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## Tobio89 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

jap alles aktuell...

EDIT:
Falls es noch jmd interessiert hier die Lösung vom CM-Support:

 Ersetzen sie den Inhalt von

c:\program files\codemasters\DIRT\system\workerMap8Core.xml

Durch

c:\program files\codemasters\DIRT\system\workerMap4Core.xml


Scheint so, als ob sich Dirt nicht mit den 8 (wovon 4 virtuell sind) Kernen meines i7 vertragen hat!


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

ich zocke das Spiel auch gearade...ein wirklich geiles Spiel


----------



## GeForce (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

bin schon fertig mit dirt! aber das auto das man dann bekommt (das vom introvid) geht echt schxxxxx!!


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

Ich habe das Spiel jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre bei mir rumliegen, leider reichte die Performance damals bei mir nicht, um das Spiel angemessen spielen zu können.


----------



## GeForce (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

ja das war bei mir genauso! hatte nen p4 @3GHz und ne 66GT und konnte es nicht zocken


----------



## push@max (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*



GeForce schrieb:


> ja das war bei mir genauso! hatte nen p4 @3GHz und ne 66GT und konnte es nicht zocken



ich hatte ebenfalls einen P4 @3,35GHz und eine 6800Ultra...es reichte trotzdem nicht.


----------



## GeForce (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

aber jetzt hat sich das "gott sei dank" erledigt!


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

Mit der Grafik von GRID kann DIRT bei weitem aber nicht mithalten...es soll aber DIRT2 kommen?


----------



## GeForce (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

stimmt! GRID sieht echt geil aus und braucht weniger power als DIRT! und ja ich freu mich schon auf DIRT 2!


----------



## ultimateje (10. April 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

Ich freue mich auch schon voll auf Dirt 2. Bin gerade auch den ersten Teil am zocken.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*



push@max schrieb:


> Mit der Grafik von GRID kann DIRT bei weitem aber nicht mithalten...es soll aber DIRT2 kommen?


 ich sitzte gerade an Dirt


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (14. April 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

Ich hab mir DiRT über Steam gezogen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Spiel unter Vista x64 zum Laufen bringe. Habe schon das Übliche ausprobiert- spich Kompatibilitätsmodus, mit Admin-Rechten und die Kombination aus beidem. Patchen kann ich auch vergessen, denn Steam sagt, dass das Spiel auf neuestem Stand ist. Ganz normale Patches installieren scheitert daran, dass mir der Installer sagt, dass DiRT nicht installiert ist. 
Es ist Immer das gleiche Ergebnis: Ein schwarzer Bildschirm gleich nach dem Start. Entweder wird das Spiel dann automatisch von Vista gekillt oder ich muss es mit dem Taskmanager selber killen. 

Bitte helft mir...


----------



## noname545 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt stürzt ab*

ich hab mal ne frage, hab mir das game in amazon besorgt als es endlich da war habe ich es installier aber er hat keinen cd key abgefragt ist das jetzt normal? weil das find ich unter aller sau! d.h die leute die das nich original habe können es einfach online spieln was mich tierisch aufregt. Hab gelesen das bei machne der cd key benötogt wird oder ist das ein bug bei der installation? Im spiel selber ist kein key vorhanden verstehe das net. 
Bitte um antwort 
mfg


----------

